# New Paint Talk iPhone / iPad / Android App



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm excited to announce our new iPhone app :thumbsup:

This app makes it fun and easy to access the site while you're on the job. You can also take pictures with your phone and attach them directly to a thread. 

The app is free and you can download it directly from your phone. Just open up the app store and search for "*Paint Talk*" and you'll find the app. Then just click install. You can also go to www.painttalk.com on your iPhone or iPad and it should direct you directly to the app.

Once it's installed, you'll have a new icon on your phone for the forum Forum. Click it and you'll be ready to go. Here are some screen shots. PLEASE NOTE, THESE IMAGES ARE FOR CONTRACTORTALK.COM BUT THIS SITES APP WORKS THE SAME.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

*One setting I recommend you change is the image quality. This setting is found in the iPhone settings > Paint Talk > Attachment Quality*


----------

